# Wimbley's Easter Pictures



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Cute! Will Wimbley be getting any mealies from the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Cute pictures,,I like the lettering too


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just adorable!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wimbley is as cute as ever!  Thanks for sharing and Happy Easter!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

so cute!  I tried to get my hedgehog into a Easter basket and stay there, but it didn't work to well


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

All I can say is... Awwwww!


----------

